# Three Jake's Came In



## lawrence1 (Jul 2, 2008)

Two left.










Wild Turkey ranks right at the top of my menu choices, followed by Bluegill.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Congratulations on the bird.


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

Congratulations


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Excellent


----------



## milkdud (Apr 26, 2015)

Congratulations! What do you do with the legs and thighs?


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Some excellent eating right there.
Congratulations to you!


----------



## lawrence1 (Jul 2, 2008)

milkdud said:


> Congratulations! What do you do with the legs and thighs?


I cut the thigh meat out, dip it in pancake batter and deep fry it in peanut oil along with the breast meat.

The legs are a bit of a dilemma. Best way I've found is to simmer in the crock pot all day, remove the meat and return to crock pot, add more water and butter then add a bag of those pre-made egg noodles and cook that.


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

I take the thighs and grind up then mix with Bob Evans sausage.


----------



## slashbait (Jun 26, 2008)

Congrats! Nice job!


----------



## milkdud (Apr 26, 2015)

I thought about pressure cooking the legs and thighs and shredding them and making a pot pie. Seems a waste to not using them for something. Now all I need is a turkey!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

milkdud said:


> I thought about pressure cooking the legs and thighs and shredding them and making a pot pie. Seems a waste to not using them for something. Now all I need is a turkey!


I have pressure cooked both the legs/thighs, stripped the meat, dipped pieces in milk/egg wash then seasoned flour, deep fried just long enough to make crispy and used in stir fry.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I put legs and thighs in the crockpot with onion and BBQ sauce. The meat falls off the bone.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

My buddy owns a Gianinos pizza shop. He gives me the chicken breading mix. I cube up my turkey meat into bite size chunks and coat it with the mix and deep fry it. 
I buy a 30 pack of Beer and invite him over. We burn the #%¥@ out of our tastebuds eating it right out of the fryer! Lol


----------

